# 8 week old buckling



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

This little guy is 8 weeks old now and his mama is getting skinny. I put him in with the kid's 4H wethers today and was shocked to see how he compares on size. The wethers are going on 6 months old. I know these are not fabulous pics but what do you all think of him?


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Having trouble getting the pics to load....just a sec...check out those ears!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok here we go.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

The pics are sideways on my laptop, so it's kind of hard to tell, but from what I can see he looks nice!  Love the ears.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Big boy! Sounds like mom puts everything into milk for him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is big and looks good


----------

